# Equine artwork



## MiaWatkins (16 July 2016)

Hi! I've just paid an equestrian artwork company £30 for a pencil drawing and they've had a month to complete, they've sent it to me today, (it's needed in two days as its a present) and it's awful! The picture looks nothing like the actual picture, it looks rushed and the person riding the horse (my friend) looks awful! Help! What can I do?


----------



## ester (16 July 2016)

How did you pay, is this a company on facebook?


----------



## MiaWatkins (17 July 2016)

hi, yes its a company via facebook, and we paid through direct bank transfer


----------



## ester (18 July 2016)

Equine and Pet Portraits? They have form though to a certain extend you also pay for what you get, £30 is nothing for a portrait from anyone with even a little skill and talent. 

You should tell them you aren't happy and request a refund.


----------



## Overread (18 July 2016)

Either request a refund or reworking - citing that their product isn't as advertised on their page. However with direct bank transfer you've got very little power to push for a refund if they choose not to honour it (outside of taking them to small claims which would likely cost you more and take time).


----------

